# 94 jeep grand 4x4 issue



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just bought a 94 jeep grand cherkee with quadra trac, when on the dry roads, making turns if hops real bad! is this normal? I have never owned a all wheel drive vehical! Thanks for any help guys


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like its in Part time 4wd.


----------



## Rockdaddy (Jan 8, 2009)

You have a bad Viscous Coupler in the transfer case. You are driving around in 4x4. Many people swap the transfer case to a 231 model


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Is there a way to change or swap out the viscous coupler? I'm really not wanting to to change out the transfercase! I have a 4 wire plug near the transfercase that will not plug into the 2 prong on the transfercase! Gonna take it tomorrow to have it looked at! By the wat it does have the 5.2 V8
Thanks


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

I hate to break it to you... but what you bought is one of the worst Jeeps ever built.

Hate to say it... sell it.. and buy and XJ Cherokee... with AW4 Automatic and NP231 Case...


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

cameo89;1074857 said:


> Is there a way to change or swap out the viscous coupler? I'm really not wanting to to change out the transfercase! I have a 4 wire plug near the transfercase that will not plug into the 2 prong on the transfercase! Gonna take it tomorrow to have it looked at! By the wat it does have the 5.2 V8
> Thanks


Just FYI... the case has to come out to service the coupler.... An NP231 can be had from U-PULL IT JUNKYARDS for $50... One hell of a way to set up a V8 ZJ or WJ


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

89MJComanche;1075004 said:


> I hate to break it to you... but what you bought is one of the worst Jeeps ever built.
> 
> Hate to say it... sell it.. and buy and XJ Cherokee... with AW4 Automatic and NP231 Case...


Just to add I bought the jeep and a dodge car. $300 for both, junked the car and got $256 so all in all I paid $44 for the jeep! And 2 days after picking it up my wife drives it daily! Construction is slow rite now so I'll have to wait for the snow plowing season to kick in before I can throw down some money on it to fix the little things. But thanks for the help, now I know what to fix.


----------

